# G19 or G27



## ShootToThrill (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, I'm kind of torn. I plan on purchasing my first handgun for self defense carry. (I plan to do range shooting as well.) I've decided I want a glock, and I've narrowed it down to one of the two.

The 19 feels good in my hand and would be a little cheaper to shoot.

I like the size of the 27 it would be a little easier to conceal, plus it has a bit more stopping power.

I've shot both of these, and I love them both. Just wondering what you all thought.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

The G19 is a fine do-it-all/general purpose handgun. Small and light enough for regular carry, but big enough to be easy to shoot well, it is a great pick. When it was time to give my son his first handgun, I allowed him to handle all my Glocks side-by-side, and told him to pick the one he liked best (based on "feel"; he had already shot them all at various times) and he selected the G19. We found him one with night sights and he was happy with his choice.


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

i love my 19, cheap to shoot but when i carry i know i have 2 mags full of hydrashocks that will do just fine, but me and you sir are 2 different people so get what ever is more comfortable for you, ur the one spending the cash lol


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

ShootToThrill said:


> I like the size of the 27 it would be a little easier to conceal, plus it has a bit more stopping power.


Don't get hung up on the whole stopping power thing. It's shot placement that counts. If I was a BG, I'd much rather be facing a guy with a .45 that couldn't hit the broad side of a barn than a guy with a .22 that could hit me in the eye from 25 yards. IMO, in a defensive situation, you're not going to shoot just once and say, "Are you down?"; you're going to shoot multiple times. If your shot placement is good, and you're using a premium defensive round, the 9mm is going to do its job. I used to carry a .40 but switched to a 9mm in the past few months and I don't feel under-armed at all.

Your model choices have me a bit confused. You're comparing apples to apples in staying in the Glock line, but one's Red Delicious and one's Macintosh. You're looking at a sub-compact .40 but a compact 9mm. Any reason why you are not staying in the same category and comparing the 19 vs. 23 or 26 vs. 27?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Todd beat me to it. You should consider looking at either the 19 and 26 or the 23 and 27. That being said I suggest the 9mm route. There is no such thing as stopping power when it comes to handguns. It is a term being used but not a real concept. If you want stopping power look at a shotgun or rifle.

I have carried and shot a lot of different guns but when it was all said and done I picked the Glock 19. It gives you the best of both worlds. It is large enough to shoot well but small enough to carry concealed. Also, I am feel that there is nothing the .40 or .45 can do for me that the 9mm cannnot. Liiek Todd said, shot placement is key and I shoot the 9mm better than the .40 or .45.

Good luck.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd go for the G19 personally. I do have both a G27 and a G19 and they both conceal very well in the same holster. Size difference may surprise you when you look at them side by side.
























The heart in the middle says I love my Glocks!


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Both are great guns, but the 19 will be more versitile and easier to master and the ammo cost will be less. If you like the 27, then look at the 26 which is the exact same gun but in a 9mm


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

For stopping power go with the G27. You'll end up getting a G19 later on.

As for concealment, my G23's grip does stick out...so I'd rather have a G27.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Glockamania® said:


> For stopping power go ...


What is stopping power? How is it classified? Is this a ninja term?:anim_lol:


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Sill Goose...

Stopping power is defined as...
(Caliber X Egoboost)​Stopping power = ----------------------------------------
Gunstore Owners Recommendation​
:mrgreen:

Zhur


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

zhurdan said:


> Sill Goose...
> 
> Stopping power is defined as...(Caliber X Egoboost)​Stopping power = ----------------------------------------Gunstore Owners Recommendation​:mrgreen:
> 
> Zhur


Great formula! :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> Sill Goose...
> 
> Stopping power is defined as...
> (Caliber X Egoboost)​Stopping power = ----------------------------------------
> ...


I knew I could count on Zhur to straighten me out....must be nice to be a rocket scientist.:smt023


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Stopping power, as opposed to killing power, is a term that refers to a bullet's chances of stopping your opponent's attack quickly.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

jeb21 said:


> Stopping power, as opposed to killing power, is a term that refers to a bullet's chances of stopping your opponent's attack quickly.


So, it's kinda like using nunchucks vs. a throwing star? 
:numbchuck: vs. :smt171

hehehe

Zhur


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> So, it's kinda like using nunchucks vs. a throwing star?
> :numbchuck: vs. :smt171
> 
> hehehe
> ...


:anim_lol::smt082:anim_lol:


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

jeb21 said:


> Stopping power, as opposed to killing power, is a term that refers to a bullet's chances of stopping your opponent's attack quickly.


I believe that a .22LR (if it hits an attacker right in the brain stem) has more stopping power than a .45 that goes through the fleshy part of the thigh.

This is why so many people object to the whole "stopping power" thing. It matters a lot more where it hits than how big it is (short of a 5" shell anyway). The right answer is to fire the ammunition and weapon that you, personally, can shoot accurately. If a shooter can put two 9mm rounds right into the sternum that's better than someone who can't even properly hold a .44 magnum with an 8" barrel.

The question, "which round has more stopping power" is only useful if it includes "when I can shoot all calibers equally well." Right?


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well it is a two different calibers.though if i were choosing between them i wouold go with the G19.I like the .40 very well.Im carring a G23 now coming from a G19.Although im not sure i am adjusted to the smaller frame yet..


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Well I have the opposite combo, 23 and 26, but as far as platform size goes I would go with the glock 26/27. It can do everything the 19/23 can do but gives you more options for carry. Unless the tac rail is an important feature. But anyways, I would go 26/27 for sure.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

nelskc said:


> Well I have the opposite combo, 23 and 26, but as far as platform size goes I would go with the glock 26/27. It can do everything the 19/23 can do but gives you more options for carry. Unless the tac rail is an important feature. But anyways, I would go 26/27 for sure.


The tac rail thing is a good point. If you ever think you might want to hang a light/laser on it, then go with the G19 for sure.

Same for a bayonet. :mrgreen:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i bought a 26 first
now i want to add the 19
the 27 is just tooo snappy for a lot of people
much higher pressure- higher than the 9mm
with today's bullet technology 9 is fine
and cheaper to shoot


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd buy the 26, the 19, the 17, the 34, and then the 17L... Just in case you need to poke their eye out after you shoot-em.

Seriously... Get the 26 for carry, and eventually a 17 or 34 for range and competition if you choose.

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I settled on a 26 for carry and a 17 for range shooting, training, etc. The 19 is a nice pistol, but while you can make a 26 bigger, you can't shrink the 19. The 26 gives more carry options. I can make it work as an ankle or a pocket gun with a flush mag, in addition to a belt gun when I put a pinky-rest mag in it.


----------

